# Secord 7200 Snow Blower Available 2 operators



## SnowRemovalKing (Dec 16, 2009)

The Secord 7200 can remove snow at a rate of 2500 tons per hour. 24 hour services even in 8 ft of snow!! 301-963-8833


----------



## SnowRemovalKing (Dec 16, 2009)

*Secord 7200*

Pictures of our Secord 7200


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sicard










Secord


----------



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

nice machine man


----------



## SnowRemovalKing (Dec 16, 2009)

OK I spelled Sicard Secord....and...Im on for my boss. ANd Im not guy and IM trying to get ur business out there. :laughing:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i need a blower for mine...i like using the pusher on the front though, nice for long stretches and moving snow across the parking lot


----------

